# Truth Behind Hip Hop V



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 31, 2010)

Who has seen this? what was your experience? any youth pastors on this forum? what is your take on it?


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2010)

60 views and not ONE comment? wow, well I guess no one has seen this one yet. If you can, go to exministries.com and order a copy its only 20 bucks including shipping and then share it with your friends and family and even strangers if you can.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 1, 2010)

hi NaturalDetroit. welcome to the forum.  

you can quickly find threads by using the search feature. generally when a thread gets views & no posts, it means this has been discussed & no one wants to discuss again or no one is interested in the topic or they may come back later and post or, as in this case, it is a newbie that did not know and someone will come help.

this topic of hip hop or secular music can sometimes get heated but will never not be discussed here. 

This thread was one of my favorites:
I am...Sasha Fierce...the Demon

we've discussed G. Craig Lewis and his videos, hip hop, the devil and music, secular music, etc. ad nauseam. Here are some threads. 

Ex Ministries

following the truth about hip hop videos on Utube, Please watch this... 

G. Craig Lewis

HipHop music vs Christians

Should Christians Listen To Hip-Hop?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=300997


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2010)

O ok, well thanks for pulling those threads up. But. I wanted to discuss the NEW dvd and possibly send a copy to a person with a youth ministry because its so powerful, but thank you anyway I'll go read the links lol.


----------



## momi (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi NaturalDetroit -

I haven't seen it, but probably will order it.  People love to hate on G Craige Lewis, but he is usually speaking truth.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't seen this one yet. I'm sure I will at some point.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> O ok, well thanks for pulling those threads up. But. I wanted to discuss the NEW dvd and possibly send a copy to a person with a youth ministry because its so powerful, but thank you anyway I'll go read the links lol.



[color=03366]do u have a link? i don't think i've seen any new ones. didn't know he had any[/color]


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uypdDv3HQwI thats the promo
 and this looks like a youtube somebody put up, I havent watched the whole video but it looks like the first part of the actual video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btY-CzERhmY&feature=related


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^ thats the first 7 mins of the video.  Momi, please get it, this video has a special annointing over it. Me and my children (9 an 4..out the mouths of babes right?)  after watching it just began to repent and renew our dedication to Christ once again. Even my 4 year old was praying, my friend that was over here with us began to cry out before the Lord. I said all that to say, its just THAT serious. Order it.


----------



## momi (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> ^^^ thats the first 7 mins of the video. Momi, please get it, this video has a special annointing over it. Me and my children (9 an 4..out the mouths of babes right?) after watching it just began to repent and renew our dedication to Christ once again. Even my 4 year old was praying, my friend that was over here with us began to cry out before the Lord. I said all that to say, its just THAT serious. Order it.


 

Wow what a testimony... I just placed my order.

I am going to host a viewing party at the house for this... 

Thanks


----------



## ccd (Feb 2, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> ^^^ thats the first 7 mins of the video.  Momi, please get it, this video has a special annointing over it. Me and my children (9 an 4..out the mouths of babes right?)  after watching it just began to repent and renew our dedication to Christ once again. Even my 4 year old was praying, my friend that was over here with us began to cry out before the Lord. I said all that to say, its just THAT serious. Order it.




Does this discuss that horrible new song Jay Z has...on to the whatever...?


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting OP, will look it up.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2010)

momi said:


> Wow what a testimony... I just placed my order.
> 
> I am going to host a viewing party at the house for this...
> 
> Thanks



you wont regret it, he gets deep in the beginning and talks about things that happened in Old Testament times


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2010)

ccd said:


> Does this discuss that horrible new song Jay Z has...on to the whatever...?




Yes and he talks about everybodies beloved Michael jackson. and it makes perfect sense. really it does


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Thanks for posting OP, will look it up.


  no problem, its really interesting


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

All the previous ones had me glued to the screen!

We screened part 3 I think it was at a youth camp and so many people shared experiences about unclean presences in their rooms while certain music had been playing.  We took the opportunity to pray for one another, some young people destroyed any secular music they had brought with them - it was so powerful the way God moved.


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 2, 2010)

I have only watched Part One, but that was enough to throw out all my secular CDs - it was that powerful. This was about 5 years ago. I do have a few albums, which I acquired since, but I don't even listen to them. I listen to gospel music, because it edifies me. I find listening to secular music very futile, especially when you actually start listening to the lyrics. Some of these artists sing of nothing but utter nonsense. 
That's not to say that you shouldn't screen so-called gospel music either. I think it's getting increasingly difficult to find music that is actually anointed.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah. i saw all the parts. the videos are old but very informative.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 3, 2010)

1star said:


> yeah. i saw all the parts. the videos are old but very informative.



the fifth one isnt old. Did you like it? What were your thoughts about what he had to say?


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 3, 2010)

ToyToy said:


> I have only watched Part One, but that was enough to throw out all my secular CDs - it was that powerful. This was about 5 years ago. I do have a few albums, which I acquired since, but I don't even listen to them. I listen to gospel music, because it edifies me. I find listening to secular music very futile, especially when you actually start listening to the lyrics. Some of these artists sing of nothing but utter nonsense.
> That's not to say that you shouldn't screen so-called gospel music either. *I think it's getting increasingly difficult to find music that is actually anointed.*


  you know thats true. Even artist that proclaim to be gospel artist are lukewarm and dropping the ball. look at mary mary, j moss, keke sheard just to name a few. they all play a dangerous game with music


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> the fifth one isnt old. Did you like it? What were your thoughts about what he had to say?



the youtube link for it is from 10/2009. again, if this part V series is new, do you have a link to it and all its parts?


----------



## momi (Feb 3, 2010)

1star said:


> the youtube link for it is from 10/2009. again, if this part V series is new, do you have a link to it and all its parts?


 

I would doubt it since it is a recent release... even so, I think we should support his efforts by purchasing a copy.


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 3, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> O ok, well thanks for pulling those threads up. But. I wanted to discuss the NEW dvd and possibly send a copy to a person with a youth ministry because its so powerful, but thank you anyway I'll go read the links lol.


 

*I'm going to go over to ex-ministries and see about this new dvd. I mean, the industry has really gotten out of control since the first dvds.*

*At this point, I have to be very careful which music I listen to and really, if you are a Christian there aren't many songs you can listen to on the radio. WHen I'm exercising or jogging I find myself having to change the station back and forth alot. I think I'm just going to select some songs and artists that aren't outside the realm of glorifying God and just listen to those. *

*But I think God is opening up my eyes and changing me even more and there are certain things that I just won't entertain. Even when I'm on the ENT forum here...it's like I can feel The Holy Spirit saying no about certain threads.*


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 3, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> ^^^ thats the first 7 mins of the video. Momi, please get it, this video has a special annointing over it. Me and my children (9 an 4..out the mouths of babes right?) after watching it just began to repent and renew our dedication to Christ once again. Even my 4 year old was praying, my friend that was over here with us began to cry out before the Lord. I said all that to say, its just THAT serious. Order it.


 

*You know, I remember watching those first videos and feeling The Holy Spirit witness to me back a few years ago. Then, I didn't know it was The Holy Spirit but He gave me a dream and I went downstairs and tore up all my secular cds. I'm going to see what He has to say about some of the music I listen to now cause' I believe I want it to be glorifyig but at the same time I know that just because it's isn't gospel doesn't mean it isn't glorifying. I just want to do right.*


----------



## hair_rehab (Feb 12, 2010)

I just watched TBHH V last night and my mouth was literally open the whole time. It really shows how crafty satan is, but also how bold these entertainers are about who they worship. I don't think all of the Michael Jackson fans will be too happy either


----------



## momi (Feb 12, 2010)

hair_rehab said:


> I just watched TBHH V last night and my mouth was literally open the whole time. It really shows how crafty satan is, but also how bold these entertainers are about who they worship. I don't think all of the Michael Jackson fans will be too happy either


 

whoa - I received mine in the mail a few days ago, but I want to invite some people over to watch it... I may have to go ahead and watch it first because the party wont be until months end.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't seen this one yet. I need to go ahead and order. 

These series changed the way I look at and listen to music! I really like G. Craig Lewis.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 12, 2010)

Alright ladies! I love it!! Please order and watch it, and if you can, bless someone else with a copy, i've sent soooooooooo many copies to people


----------



## momi (Mar 16, 2010)

My husband and I watched this last night.  Every believer needs to see this.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you give a synoposis on this Momi?  I've only seen one of his videos a couple of years ago and it was an eye opener.


----------

